# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Ένας νέος  χώρος για τα φιλαράκια μου

## ninos

Καλημέρα σας !

 Με μεγάλη μου χαρά σας παρουσιάζω τον νέο χώρο που θα φιλοξενήσει τα 2 πλέων πουλάκια μου. (Λόγο καραντίνας βλέπεται μόνο το 1 από αυτά). Ο σκελετός, πρόκειται για μια έτοιμη ραφιέρα που αγόρασα στα 17 ευρώ. Έχει ύψος περίπου 1.30 και πλάτος περίπου 65 πόντους. Αποτελείται από 3 ορόφους, αλλά το ισόγειο το έχω κάνει αποθηκευτικό χώρο. 

Σε κάθε όροφο εκτός από το ισόγειο, έχω φτιάξει για προστασία, πόρτα επενδυμένη με σήτα αλουμινίου. Επεδνυμένα είναι και τα πλαϊνα τμήματα του κάθε ορόφου, εκτός από την πλάτη που έχει ξύλο. 

Στα πλαϊνά του δευτέρου ορόφου, όπως θα δείτε έχω βάλει «σκρατς» που θα κολλώ και θα ξεκολλώ νάιλον διαφανές, ανάλογα με το κρύο και το αέρα. Το ίδιο πράγμα θα κάνω και μπροστά στην πόρτα, αλλά και στον κάτω όροφο. 

Όλο το ξύλο το έχω περάσει με αντιμυκητιακό υγρό και στην συνέχεια με απλό άχρωμο βερνίκι. Στα πόδια από κάτω έχω βάλει σιλικόνη, αργότερα ίσως προσθέσω κάποιο κομμάτι πλαστικού μην εφάπτεται απευθείας στο έδαφος.

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει και περιμένω τις εντυπώσεις σας, κυρίως τις αρνητικές για να τις διορθώσω. Επίσης εαν κάποιος θέλει να φτιάξει το ίδιο και χρείαζεται βοήθεια είμαι πρόθυμος να τον βοηθήσω

Υ.Σ μακάρι να είχα ένα πολύ πιο μεγάλο μπαλκόνι !

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο εισαι απο τα ατομα που καθημερινα με κανεις και χαμογελαω απο χαρα που σου εδωσα την κουκλα μου, που εισαι φιλος μου και που εισαι στην παρεα μας!!!

Ειναι υπεροχη κατασκευη, *συγχαρητηρια*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

Πολυ προσεγμενη δουλεια !!! μπραβο σου!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Παρα πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου!!!

*ΣΥΝΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!*

----------


## ninos

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδιά !!! Άντε να τελειώσει και η καραντίνα να τα δω και τα 2 μέσα..  Καμία ιδέα, σχετικά με τον πιο από τα 2 πουλάκια να βάλω στο ρετιρέ ? Εννοώ το αρσενικό ή το θηλυκό ? Τα κλουβάκια τους, είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια.

----------


## vikitaspaw

πολυ ομορφος ο χωρος για τα πουλακια σου!! Μπραβο!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραιο, μπραβο!!!

----------


## kon.ts

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή.Μπράβο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!

τη κοπελα πανω...τον αρσενικο θα τον ακους πιο πολυ και το θηλυκο να το βλεπεις πιο πολυ!

----------


## paulos

ωραιο μπραβο σου στελλιο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα βρε Αγγελε... (θα ακουστει καπως πατσιστικο για τις κοπελες.)

Ο αντρας δεν πρεπει να ειναι επανω.......οπως και να το κανουμε....στην φυση το αρσενικο ειναι το ''κυριαρχο''.....

Δεν λεω οτι και τα θυληκα δεν χρειαζονται στην φυση.... (Τα αγορια και τα κοριτσια ειναι ισαξεια με την λογικη του ανθρωπου.Αλλα τα ζωο δεν εχουν αυτη τη λογικη)...

ΠωΠωωω,φιλοσοφουσα μια ωρα  :Happy:   :winky:

----------


## goshalim

Γεια σου Στελιο

Πολυ ενδιαφερον η κατασκευη σου και αυτο δειχνει το μερακι και την ορεξη σου αλλα και κυριως την αγαπη σου για τα πουλια.

Εχω ομως να σου κανω την εξης ερωτηση. Δεν αναφερεις πουθενα με την ειναι επενδυμενος ο γυρως της καταστευης σου ;;

Αν εχεις βαλει , ναηλον , η πλαστικο διαφανω , θα εχεις σοβαρο προβλημα οξυγονου και καλου εξαερισμου.
Σιγουρα για τον χειμωνα τα πραγματα οσον αφορα την θερμοκρασια θα ειναι διαφορετικα αλλα και παλυ θα εγυρω το θεμα οξθγονου και καλου εξαερισμου.

Περιμενω νεα σου

----------


## mitsman

> Δεν αναφερεις πουθενα με την ειναι επενδυμενος ο γυρως της καταστευης σου ;;





> Σε κάθε όροφο εκτός από το ισόγειο, έχω φτιάξει για προστασία, επενδυμένη με σήτα αλουμινίου.


Φαινεται στις φωτο αν προσεξεις καλα και το αναφερει ο Στελιος. εχει πολυ ψιλη σιτα αλουμινιου!!!!!

Καλη η παρατηρηση σου σε περιπτωση που το ειχε κανει οπως λες Γιωργο!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο,

 Η πόρτα του κάθε ορόφου και τα πλάγια αυτού, είναι επενδυμένα με πολύ ψιλή σήτα αλουμινίου. Στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται εαν το προσέξεις καλά. Απλά είναι αρκετά ψιλή και επειδή δεν είχε αρκετό φώς στην φωτογραφία σε ξεγελάει.

 Πάνω απο την σήτα τώρα, μπορώ όποτε θέλω να κλείνω τα κενά και με ναίλον, ανάλογα με τον καιρό.  Το ναίλον δεν εφάπτεται στην σήτα, αφού αυτή είναι απο την μέσα πλευρά του ξύλου. Γιαυτό στην δεύτερη εικόνα θα δεις κάποια "σκρατς" (δεν γνωρίζω πως λέγονται).. Στην φώτο έχω βάλει αυτή την δυνατότητα μόνο στα πλάγια, αλλά σκέφτομαι να το βάλω και απο μπροστά, στην πόρτα δηλαδή. 

 Για το θέμα οξυγόνου έχεις δίκιο και το σκέφθηκα και εγω, αλλά ο κάτω όροφος είναι ανοιχτός, οπότε θα περνά οξυγόνο και τα ράφια του κάθε ορόφου έχουν σχισμές. Άρα στην ουσία κανένας όροφος δεν είναι απόλυτα  αεροστεγές.  Φυσικά σωστά αναφέρεις στις μεγάλες ζέστες αυτό θα ήταν πρόβλημα και για τον λόγο αυτό τα ναίλον τα έβαλα με «σκρατς», για να τα βάζω και να τα βγάζω οπότε πρέπει.

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα !
Σήμερα είχα λίγο χρόνο το πρωί και έβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες για να καμαρώσετε την δυόροφη κατοικία των φίλων μου.

----------


## geam

μια χαρά σε βρίσκω.... (δεν μας είπες όμως για αναπαραγωγή τίποτα...)

----------


## ninos

και τα 2 καναρινάκια θα έχουν επαφή για πρώτη τους φορά, την άνοιξη Γιώργο. Εκεί θα τα πάω σε άλλη μεγαλύτερη κατασκευή. Ο Νίνος (αρσενικός 2ος όροφος) είναι του 2009 και τον απέκτησα το καλοκαίρι του 2010.. Η Ρίνα (θυλικιά) είναι του πολύ καλού φίλου mitsman και είναι γεννημένη τον Φεβρουάριο του 2011. Ελπίζω να τα πάμε καλά γιατί είναι και τα 2 πρωτάρικα  :Happy:

----------


## geam

να τους βάλεις κάποιο video με ντοκιμαντερ αναπαραγωγής για να μάθουν τον τρόπο (χαχα)

----------


## ninos

Δεν αγχώνομαι καθόλου, έχω φωνάξει σεξολόγο και τους τα έχει μάθει όλα, και με το παραπάνω μάλιστα.. Αστέρι έχει γίνει ο αρσενικός,  Αφού φοβάμαι και για εμάς μερικές φορές,  μην βγεί απο το κλουβί καμία μέρα..  :Happy:

----------


## ria

χαχαχαχχα!!!!!! βρε γειτονα γιατι πειραζεις τον Στελιο..εχω τρελαθει να γελαω σημερα..σε καλο να μας βγει!!!!!!!!!Στελιο πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευη σου!!!!!!!!! θα σε παρακαλουσα ομως να βαλεις και μια φωτο απο τα δεντρακια να τα ξαναδουμε..ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!!!!!!το μπαλκονακι σου μια χαρα περιποιημενο,ομορφο και ευρυχωρο ειναι ..που να δεις το δικο μου που ουτε εμας δεν χωραει καλα καλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## vag21

ωραια κατασκευη στελιο.γυρω γυρω απο το ξυλο εχεις βαλει σιτα απο τι?

----------


## ninos

είναι ψιλή σήτα αλουμινίου Βαγγέλη.

----------


## vag21

α ωραια σου παρεχει και προστασια απο αρπακτικα.

----------


## ninos

ναι γιαυτό το έχω βάλει Βαγγέλη, για προστασία απο αρπακτικά και κουνούπια

----------


## Oneiropagida

Στέλιο πολύ περιποιημένα τα έχεις!!! Μπράβο!
Τυχερή η Ρίνα και ο Νίνο (και σωστά ενημερωμένος απ' ότι ακούω....  :Evilgrin0039: )!!!!!

----------


## geam

αμέ...

----------


## ninos

οχι που θα μας πει ο Γιώργος οτι θέλει ντοκιμαντέρ !!   :Happy:  
Άντε μπράβο, γιατί δεν αργώ να τον αφήσω ελεύθερο να περάσει μια βόλτα απο ένα μπαλκόνι του Φαλήρου Αττικής και να σαρώσει τα πάντα   :Fighting0066:

----------


## geam

αγαπητέ μου να ξέρεις πως δεν αρκεί να είναι μεγάλος εραστής.... θα πρέπει να είναι και πολύ δυνατός και να λυγίσει τις σιδεριες της κλούβας. Τα θηλυκά μας είναι πλήρως προστατευμένα, κρυμμένα σε ασφαλέστατο σημείο με κωδικούς και ακτίνες λεϊζερ,  και δεν το «δίνουν» όπου κι όπου....
(και δεν είναι τσουλακια σαν του mits)

----------


## mitsman

> Η Ρίνα είναι γεννημένη τον Φεβρουάριο του 2011. Ελπίζω να τα πάμε καλά γιατί είναι και τα 2 πρωτάρικα



24 Φεβρουαριου για την ακριβεια!!!!

----------


## geam

τι???? τρόμαξε με την ασχήμια της?????

----------


## ninos

βρε αντε απο δω, ζηλιάρη  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

... στελιο ελπιζω να χρησιμοποιησες ηπιες μεθοδους απομακρυνσης ! ο πιο παραδειγματικος για μια γατα να ξερεις ειναι μια γερη δοση νερου με το λαστιχο ... δεν θα ξαναπατησει ΠΟΤΕ !

----------


## vicky_ath

> 24 Φεβρουαριου για την ακριβεια!!!!


Άρα έχει γενέθλια σήμερα!!!!!!!!!! Να την χαίρεσαι Στέλιο!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τραγικό!!!! χα χα χα χα χαχα  δεν το σκεφτηκα!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Γι'αυτό είμαι εγώ εδώ.....  :winky:

----------


## ninos

Ρε παιδιά ούτε εγώ το σκέφθηκα !!!!!! Γιαυτό ήταν μέσα στο μούτρα του πρώι  :Happy:  

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ !!!!!   :Anim 34:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ρε Στέλιο... δεν κάνουμε τέτοια λάθη με τις γυναίκες.... πήγαινε της λουλούδια, σοκολατάκια κάτι τελος πάντων και πες ότι το κρατούσες για έκπληξη!! χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## geam

> Γι'αυτό είμαι εγώ εδώ.....


να ρωτήσω κάτι????
όταν κάνεις την υπενθύμιση σφυρίζεις κιόλας???? κάνεις τουτ- τουτ, τουτ- τουτ????

----------


## panos70

Νινο παρα πολυ ωραια και ομορφη αλλα λιγο προσοχη με το ξυλο γιατι το καλοκαιρι μαζευει και .......ψειρα ......και θελει εξτρα ψεκασμο

----------


## ninos

ευχαριστώ Πάνο. Το ξύλο το έχω περάσει με βερνίκι και δεν έχει ανοιχτούς πόρους. Όμως του ρίχνουν και ψέκασμα 1 φορά το μήνα

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

φοβερο εγω ελεγα να μν βαλω ραφακι και να βαλω σιρματοπλεγμα γυρο γυρο και 2μικριες πορτες πανω κατω και πατιθρες και να βαλω παπαγαλακια μεσα τι λετε?

----------


## mitsman

μεσα σε αυτο τον χωρο θα μπουνε τα κλουβια για να προστατευονται απο αρπακτικα... αν το κανουμε κλουβι αυτοματα χανουμε την προστασια αυτη!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα την εφτιαξες!! τα μικρα σου ειναι πολυ τυχερα!! ωραια και τα δεντρακια σου φιλε Στελιο.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα Παπαγαλακια και ξυλο δεν πανε μαζι, Ναταλια θα την φανε την κλουβα στην κυριολεξια.

----------


## Ρία

καλα εεε!!! τρομερό είναι! πολύ έξυπνη κατασκευή!
κ το ραδιοφωνάκι πολύ έξυπνη ιδέα  :winky:

----------


## fysaei

μπράβο, μελετημένη και όμορφη (σουηδικής αισθητικής) κατασκευή !!

----------


## Gardelius

Προσεγμένη και ασφαλής !!!! Πανω απ όλα!!!! Να εισαι καλα να μαστορεύεις!!!   :Happy0159:

----------

